# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Γεωπόνος έχει απορίες

## v4nelle

Γεια χαρα σε ολους.
Σας παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο,ψαχνοντας απαντησεις σε ενα "project" που θελω να υλοποιησω.
Αφού ειναι το πρωτο μου ποστ εδω, ας γραψω καποια πραγματα για μενα ωστε να γνωριστουμε αλλα και να καταλαβετε το τεχνολογικό μου ΥΠΟ-βαθρο  :Smile: 

Λοιπον,είμαι ο Γιώργος, φοιτητης του Γεωπονικου στο ΑΠΘ (συγκεκριμενα περιμενω την ορκωμοσια μου τον αλλο μηνα  :Smile:  )
Απο ηλεκτρολογία δεν γνωρίζω σχεδον τίποτα(ουτε τα βασικα που λενε)
Απτην αλλη εχω μια καλη σχεση με την πληροφορική,μου αρεσει,ασχολουμαι και πειραματιζομαι.
Λογο αποκλειστικης χρησης linux τα τελευταια χρονια(κυριως slackware και debian) χρειαστηκε να ασχοληθω με bash scripting , που ειναι και η μοναδικη μου επαφη με τον προγραμματισμο.

Καπου εκει λοιπον που διαβαζα διαφορα τεχνολογικα rss feeds πεφτει μπροστα μου ενα αρθρο για το arduino.
Αυτο ηταν.
Τσιμπησα που λενε.
Παραγγειλα ενα starker kit λοιπον και ξεκιναω να αναβοσβηνω λαμπακια περνωντας εκφρασεις 5χρονου που ανακαλυπτει τη φωτια.

Σε αυτο το σημειο να πω οτι η ολη φαση του προγραμματισμου του arduino δεν μου φανηκε κατι δυσκολο.
Μπορει να μην εχω ξανα-ασχοληθει με C αλλα λιγο το βιβλιο στο starter kit ,λιγο τα διαφορα παραδειγματα που διαβαζα απο εδω και απο εκει , με εβαλαν γρηγορα στο νοημα.
Συνδεσα μια LCD,ενα LM35, αγορασα και μια πλακετα με 8 relay και εξοικειώθηκα στο διαστημα μιας βδομαδας

Εκει λοιπον λεω,ωραια τα blink blink κτλ ,ας προσπαθησω τωρα κατι πιο συνθετο

ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΗΠΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΩΝ ΟΡΟΦΗΣ ΜΕΣΩ GSM

Λοιπον,ας εξηγησω λιγο καλυτερα το τι θελω να κανω

Μεσω sms θελω να ελεγχω το ανοιγμα των παραθυρων οροφης του θερμοκηπιου.
Για να ξερω το "ποσο ανοιχτα ειναι" τα παραθυρα ανα πασα στιγμη και βαση αυτου να στελνω εντολη στο arduino ,εχω σκεφτει να κανω χρηση καποιου ultrasonic sensor.
Περα απο αυτο, το ιδιο το arduino θα με ειδοποιει οταν η θερμοκρασια ή η υγρασια του θερμοκηπιου φτανει στα επιπεδα που του εχω ορισει(μεσω touch screen οθονης)

Μοιαζει λιγο extreme για ενα αρχαριο αλλα πιστευω με καμποσο διαβασμα και λιγη βοηθεια θα τα καταφερω.

Παμε ομως τωρα σε καποιες αποριες που έχω ,καποιες γενικες και καποιες πιο συγκεκριμενες.

1)Τι relay  να χρησιμοποιησω? Solid state relay ή ηλεκτρομαγνητικο ?
2) Σε περιπτωση που θα μου πειτε ηλεκτρομαγνητικο αυτο που ακολουθει στις φωτογραφιες κανει?(Σας παραθετω και μια φωτογραφια του υπαρχοντος χειροκινητου διακοπτη που ανοιγει τα παραθυρα για να δειτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του)
3) Ειναι σωστο να συνδεσω το relay πανω στις επαφες του διακοπτη ωστε να μπορει ο ελεγχος να γινεται και χειροκινητα?
4)Αφου στο relay θα δωσω εξωτερικη ,αυτονομη τροφοδοσια θα εχει καποια διαφορα(προς το καλυτερο) αν χρησιμοποιησω relay που το coil του θελει 12v αντι για 5v ?
5)Πιστευετε πως το arduino ειναι ικανη πλατφορμα για μια τετοια υλοποιηση ή πρεπει να στραφω σε pic(που δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα εντελως)?

Αυτα μεχρι στιγμης  :Smile: 

Σας παραθετω και μια λιστα με τα πραγματα που εχω παραγγειλει να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας,αφου μπορω ακομα να κανω αλλαγες .

Arduino Mega 2560 R3
Arduino GSM Shield
GSM Antenna ANTH7100A0200AI1
αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας και υγρασιας DHT22
SRF05 ultrasonic sensor(αρκετα ακριβοτερος απτον SRF04, αλλα διαβαζω οτι ειναι καλυτερος)
Deadon RTC DS3234 για ωρα
Saintsmart 3.2" TFT LCD Touch με το shield της

Σαν υλοποιηση βγαινει καπως ακριβο αλλα σε περιπτωση που τα καταφερω θα τα βγαλει τα λεφτα του  :Smile: 

Αυτα απο μενα και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα

----------


## leosedf

> κυριως slackware και debian



Σε μετέφερα γιατί μόνο αρχάριος δεν είσαι.

Αν και είμαι στόκος με τα adruino (gay όνομα).

1) Βάλε ότι ρελέ θέλεις, εγώ θα προτιμούσα solid state.
2) Κάνει αλλά αν θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις μεγάλα μοτέρ ίσως θα πρέπει να οδηγήσεις με αυτά μεγαλύτερα ρελέ (οποιουδήποτε τύπου)
3) Ίσως με διπλό διακόπτη ώστε να απομονώνεις το ρελέ αν και πιο σωστό θα ήταν να ελέγχεις την εντολή του ρελέ και όχι να οδηγείς απ' ευθείας από το διακόπτη.
4) Δεν έχει διαφορά αλλά ίσως να θέλεις 12V για να μπορείς να οδηγείς και μικρά και μεγάλα ρελέ με ένα τροφοδοτικό.
5) Κάνει και αυτό και ίσως για αρχή να είναι ΟΚ, ίσως να θέλεις αργότερα να πας σε κάποιον μεγάλο PIC με ethernet και άλλα καλούδια, μην τρομάζεις σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να τους μάθεις γρήγορα σαν παιχνίδι σε C.

Αν θέλεις μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια υπάρχουν και οι SHT της Sensirion αισθητήρες θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας (ψηφιακοί) και μάλιστα οι καινούριοι ελέγχονται και με I2C. Είχαμε παίξει με αυτούς παλιότερα εδώ μέσα με μια αναζήτηση θα βρεις στοιχεία.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι υπέρηχοι είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για έλεγχο θέσης. Ίσως με τίποτα τερματικούς διακόπτες κλπ

Λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να μπει κάποιος που σίγουρα ξέρει περισσότερα από εμένα θα μας πει.


Μ' αρέσεις.....
Δεν είσαι ο τύπος μου αλλά μ' αρέσεις...

----------


## picdev

για έλεγχο θέσεις ψάξε για rotary encoders ή ποντεσιόμετρο,  τα ultra sonic δεν κάνουν για αυτό θές.Ενα ποντεσιόμετρο πιστεύω ότι το πιο εύκολο για σένα αφού το πολύ να κάνει ένα κύκλο το μοτέρ.
Τερματικούς διακόπτες μηχανικούς θα βάλεις οπωσδήποτε για ασφάλεια

----------


## v4nelle

Αρχικα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.

leosef,
2) τα μοτερ των παραθυρων τροφοδοτουνται μεσω Block Contactors οπως φαινεται στη φωτογραφια στα συνημμενα και ο ελεγχος απτην μερια μου γινεται μεχρι στιγμης απο διακοπτη-ρελε
3) ο υπαρχων χειροκινητος διακοπτης-ρελε ειναι παρομοιος με αυτον που επισυνάπτω.Ο ηλεκτρολογος εχει συνδεσει τον διακοπτη-ρελε ετσι ωστε κανοντας το διακοπτη πανω(δημιουργια κυκλωματος μεταξυ 2 και 3) τα παραθυρα ανοιγουν και κανοντας το διακοπτη κατω(δημιουργια κυκλωματος μεταξυ 1 και 2) τα παραθυρα κλεινουν.
Αυτο λοιπον που σκεφτομαι εγω να κανω ειναι:
η επαφη 1 και 2 να πηγαινει στο 1ο ρελε του arduino το οποιο θα χρησιμοποιω για το κλεισιμο των παραθυρων
η επαφη 3 και 2(ξανα) να πηγαινει στο 2ο ρελε του arduino το οποιο θα χρησιμοποιω για να ανοιξω τα παραθυρα

Αυτο θελω να το κανω ετσι ωστε να μπορω να κανω κυκλωμα ειτε μεσω των relay του arduino ,ειτε μεσω του διακοπτη(ως εχει δηλαδη) σε περιπτωση που τα κακαρωσει το arduino

Ελπιζω να καταλαβατε τι θελω να πω  :Smile: 

Το εχω δοκιμασει πειραματικα και λειτουργει,απλα θελω να μαθω αν ειναι σωστο και δεν θα μου προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα

*) οσο αφορα τον αισθητηρα SHT ειχα ριξει μια ματια, αλλα αυτο που δεν μου αρεσε ειναι οτι στο datasheet διαβασα πως το καλωδιο του αισθητηρα πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι 10cm για να μην υπαρχουν απωλειες,ενω αυτος που διαλεξα εγω αναφερει για δυνατοτητα αποστασης εως 20 μετρα. Αυτο για μενα ειναι μεγαλο + καθως μιλαμε για θερμοκηπιο 5 στρεμματων και θελω να βαλω τον αισθητηρα σε σημειο οσο πιο αντιπροσωπευτικο γινεται (γυρω στα 10 μετρα απο εκει που θα βρισκεται το κουτι με το arduino)


picdev,
ή εγω δεν καταλαβαινω πως θα χρησιμοποιησω το rotary encoder στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση(λογικο) ή εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακριβως πως ειναι τα παραθυρα της οροφης,καθως υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι θερμοκηπιων.
Επισυναπτω μια εικονα με τα παραθυρα.
Με πρασινο ειναι το sonar που στοχευει σε μια λαμαρινα(κοκκινο) που θα βαλω, η οποια μετακινειται αναλογα με το αν το παραθυρο ανοιγει η κλεινει καθως θα ειναι κολλημενη πανω στον σιδηροδρομο
Αυτο το κανω καθως το παραθυρο μπορει να θελω να το ανοιξω 10 ή 15 εκατοστα
Ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου δεν θα δουλεψει?
Εννοειτε οτι ηδη υπαρχουν τερματικοι διακοπτες

----------


## vasilllis

καλημερα και καλως ορισες.(σε εχω με το καλο,ποιος ξερει,καλουδια εχεις  :Lol:  )
αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ο αυτοματισμος για τα παραθυρα υπαρχει ηδη.Τωρα με δυο μπουτον μπορεις να τα ανοιγεις και να τα κλεινεις (εχουν και τερματικα σε περιπτωση σφαλματος) κατα βουληση.Αυτο που θες να κανεις ειναι να ελεγχεις την θεση των παραθυρων? για πιο λογο?
Μηπως βολευει να ανοιγεις επιλεκτικα το παραθυρο 1 5 και 7 πχ. η θες και τα 8 (ενα απλο παραδειγμα αναφερω οτι εχεις 8 παραθυρα) μεχρι την μεση.


ανοιγουν συρομενα?? και με τη λαμαρινα που θα βαλεις θα απομακρυνεται μετρωντας την αποσταση?\
ποσα τεμ?

----------


## leosedf

Οι αισθητήρες μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και ασύρματα η και με RS485 που είναι φτιαγμένο για τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Πρόσφατα πήρα ένα μηχανισμό γκαραζόπορτας (?!?) σε ίδιο θερμοκήπιο και τον έβαλα και ανοίγει η κλείνει τα πάνω παράθυρα με τερματικούς, δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα βέβαια για ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις αλλά μπορεί να το κάνει με το χέρι.
Άρα οι κινητήρες σου είναι τριφασικοί. Σωστά το κάνεις.
Μάθε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γι' αυτούς.

Πάνω και κάτω πάνε τα παράθυρα αλλά και πάλι το sonar δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος και ίσως έχεις προβλήματα.

----------


## picdev

αν το ποντεσιόμετρο κινήται μαζί με τον άξονα του μοτέρ θα έχεις μία τάση που αντιστοιχεί στις μοίρες

----------


## thm

Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεσαι αισθητήρα θέσης του παραθύρου. Η λογική είναι ότι, λόγω της μεγάλης θερμικής αδράνειας του συστήματος, προσπαθείς να ακολουθήσεις διακυμάνσεις σε θερμοκρασία και υγρασία που είναι σχετικά αργές άρα μπορείς και εσύ να πας βήμα-βήμα.

Εάν το παράθυρο είναι σε κάποια τυχαία θέση (δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις σε ποιά):
1) Διαβάζεις τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας και σου δείχνει ότι πρέπει να ανοίξεις το παράθυρο.
2) Δίνεις ρεύμα για το άνοιγμα για μικρό διάστημα (αυτός είναι ο χρόνος t1 και είναι πχ το 1/3 έως 1/5 του συνολικού χρόνου που κάνει από τέρμα κλειστό έως τέρμα ανοιχτό)
3) Περιμένεις για λίγο (αυτός είναι ο χρόνος t2 - ίσως της τάξης των λίγων λεπτών) και έπειτα ξαναδιαβάζεις τον αισθητήρα.
4) Εάν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις και άλλο το παράθυρο, επαναλαμβάνεις από το βήμα 2. Εάν όχι δεν κάνεις τίποτε. Εάν χρειάζεται να κλείσεις το παράθυρο, πηγαίνεις ανάποδα, πάλι με βήμα t1 κάθε διάστημα t2.
Εάν κάποια στιγμή τερματίσει το παράθυρο (τέρμα ανοιχτό ή τέρμα κλειστό) οι τερματικοί διακόπτες, που είπες ότι έχεις, (φαντάζομαι ότι) κόβουν το ρεύμα προς το μοτέρ του παραθύρου άρα, άσχετα με το εάν εσύ συνεχίσεις να δίνεις εντολή (πχ είναι ανοιχτό και του λες άνοιξε), δεν θα συμβεί τίποτε.

Εάν χρειάζεται μπορείς να βάλεις και 2 οικονομικές μαγνητικές επαφές που θα σου λένε πότε το παράθυρο είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό και πότε εντελώς κλειστό (όχι όμως και σε ποιά ενδιάμεση θέση είναι. Το σήμα από αυτές μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και στο πρόγραμμά σου για συναγερμό (πχ, εάν ο αισθητήρας σου λέει, για αρκετά t2, ότι πρέπει να ανοίξεις και άλλο το παράθυρο αλλά αυτό είναι ήδη εντελώς ανοιχτό ή εάν δεν έχεις φτάσει στο όριο που υπολόγιζες μετά από όσα t1 χρειάζεσαι για την συνολική διαδρομή του παραθύρου, ή εάν δεν ξεκολλάει από την ακραία θέση παρότι του έδωσες εντολή).

Επίσης, μάλλον πρέπει να ελέγχεις ότι εάν έκανες κίνηση (πχ άνοιγμα  για να πέσει η θερμοκρασία) αυτή όντως απέδωσε (η θερμοκρασία πράγματι  έπεσε) αλλιώς, εάν αυτό κρατάει για πολλή ώρα, έχεις ακόμη μία αιτία συναγερμού.  

Υπόψιν ότι ο στόχος σου (θερμοκρασία, υγρασία) δεν είναι μία τιμή αλλά ένα εύρος τιμών (πχ 30 με 34oC - όχι 32oC) ώστε να μην έχεις συνέχεια "παίξιμο" επάνω-κάτω: Εάν ο στόχος σου είναι αυστηρά 32oC τότε λίγο πάνω από τους στους 32οC ανοίγεις το παράθυρο, πέφτεις λίγο κάτω από τους 32oC και κλείνεις το παράθυρο, ανεβαίνεις λίγο πάνω από τους στους 32οC και ανοίγεις το παράθυρο, κλπ κλπ κάνοντας συνέχεια έναν ουσιαστικά άχρηστο κύκλο.

----------


## leosedf

> αν το ποντεσιόμετρο κινήται μαζί με τον άξονα του μοτέρ θα έχεις μία τάση που αντιστοιχεί στις μοίρες



Και αισθητήρες hall μπορεί να βάλει που είναι χωρίς επαφή, οπότε πιο αξιόπιστο και πιο ακριβές.

----------


## picdev

μπορούν να μπουν και proximity αλλά χρειάζεται να έχει μέταλο αντικριστά , ανάλογα και τι ακρίβεια θές πρέπει να βάλεις και ανάλογο αριθμό αισθητήρων.
Ενας πιο έξυπνος τρόπος είναι να βάλεις 2 αισθητήρες και τα κατάλληλα μέταλα ώστε να φτιάξεις encoder με 2 σήματα A-B 
μετά ανάλογα ποιος παλμός προπορεύεται γνωρίζεις το direction, και κρατάς στον mE ένα νούμερο που αντιστοιχείς στη θέση του μοτέρ

----------


## leosedf

Ναι συμφωνώ αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανεβάζει το κόστος χωρίς λόγο. Όλα αυτά το ανεβάζουν ενώ θα μπορούσε να είχε βάλει και έξτρα έλεγχο υγρασίας του εδάφους, ηλιοφάνειας, μέτρηση ταχύτητας αέρα (τα παράθυρα πρέπει να κλείνουν όταν φυσάει πολύ) κλπ κλπ.

----------


## elettronica

> Το εχω δοκιμασει πειραματικα και λειτουργει,απλα θελω να μαθω αν ειναι σωστο και δεν θα μου προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα



Γεια σου κι'απο μένα 
Δεν θα προκαλέσει πρόβλημα εφόσον ο χειροκίνητος διακόπτης που έχεις ελέγχει το πηνίο των ρελε που ήδη διαθέτει το κύκλωμα. Φαντάζομαι πως εσύ απλώς παραλλήλισες την πλακέτα των ρελε που διαθέτεις έτσι ώστε να ελέγχεις το κύκλωμα μεσώ του τ/φ η αν έχεις πρόβλημα μεσώ των διακοπτών που ήδη διαθέτει το υπάρχων κύκλωμα.

----------


## v4nelle

vasilimertzani , θελω να ελεγχω το ανοιγμα των παραθυρων κυριως λογο ανεμων αλλα και διοτι η ροη αερα που δημιουργειται εντος του θερμοκηπιου δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλη(εμπειρικα υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο ανοιγμα) . Ολα τα παραθυρα της οροφης ανοιγουν ταυτοχρονα(δεν υπαρχει δυνανοτητα επιλογης συγκεκριμενων παραθυρων). Οσα εκατοστα πλησιαζει η λαμαρινα τον αισθητηρα τοσο θα ειναι και το ανοιγμα των παραθυρων

leosedf , για το RS485 δεν γνωριζα τιποτα. Αξιζει το ψαξιμο παντως αφου χρησιμοποιειται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις

thm, εχεις κανει πολυ καλη αναλυση στο πως πρεπει να δουλευει ολο το συστημα( και σε επαγγελματικα συστηματα που εχει τυχει να δω ,ετσι δουλευουν). Απλα οπως ανεφερα και πιο πανω ο ανεμος εκτος του θερμοκηπιου οπως και η ροη αερα εντος ειναι πολυ σημαντικοι παραγοντες που πρεπει να ληφθουν υποψην. Το σωστοτερο θα ηταν να μπουν αισθητηρες και για αυτα αλλα αρχικα θα ηθελα να κανω κατι πιο απλο και στην πορεια βλεπουμε.

elettronica , ακριβως ετσι θελω να συνδεσω τα ρελε.

Για το ποντεσιόμετρο και τους αισθητήρες hall που αναφερετε θα ψαξω να βρω παρομοιες εφαρμογες ,ωστε σε περιπτωση που οντως δεν δουλευει το sonar οπως θελω, αναγκαστικα να στραφω εκει.

Σας ευχαριστω ξανα ολους για την βοηθεια σας και μπραβο για την ολη δουλεια που κανετε σε αυτο το forum!

----------


## leosedf

Ανεμόμετρο και κλείσιμο των παραθύρων όταν χρειάζεται. Δεν μπορεί να μένουν μισάνοιχτα κλπ γιατί θα ξηλωθούν.

----------


## v4nelle

Σιγουρα η σωστοτερη λυση ειναι αυτη....Αλλα το γιατι θα ξηλωθουν δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## 744

Ισως να μου ξέφυγε, αλλά με τον διακόπτη δύο θέσεων, πάνω-κάτω τα "παράθυρα", πως σταματάει το μοτέρ? Εννοώ, ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έβαλε τερματικά.

Ή μήπως τα σταματάς εσύ, καθώς βλέπεις να φτάνουν στο τέρμα ανοιχτά ή κλειστά?

----------


## v4nelle

Ο ηλεκτρολογος εχει βαλει στοπ που οριζει το max ανοιγμα και το min ωστε να σταματαει το μοτερ.
Βεβαια σχεδον ποτε δεν ανοιγουμε τα παραθυρα εντελως.Το ανοιγμα εξαρταται απτην θερμοκρασια,τον ανεμο και την εσωτερικη ροη αερα

----------


## dalai

Να κανουμε και μια ερωτηση εμεις οι..ηλεκτρονικοι?
Υπαρχει καπου (καποιο βιβλιο ή στο ιντερνετ) πληροφοριες για τις θερμοκρασιες-υγρασιες αερα/εδαφους ενος θερμοκηπιου ?
Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να φτιαξω εναν αυτοματισμο για θερμοκηπιο.Θελω να ανοιγω και να κλεινω το ποτισμα αναλογως του φυτου και της υγρασιας που θελω στη ριζα του, αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω πουθενα αυτες τις πληροφοριες.
Εχεις κατι να με βοηθησεις ?

----------


## 744

> Ο ηλεκτρολογος εχει βαλει στοπ που οριζει το max ανοιγμα και το min ωστε να σταματαει το μοτερ.
> Βεβαια σχεδον ποτε δεν ανοιγουμε τα παραθυρα εντελως.Το ανοιγμα εξαρταται απτην θερμοκρασια,τον ανεμο και την εσωτερικη ροη αερα



Άρα εν ολίγοις, εσύ καθορίζεις πόσο θα ανοίξει το παράθυρο. Απλά αν ξεχαστείς υπάρχει ο τερματικός που θα προστατεύσει το μοτέρ και τα μηχανικά.

1. Μετράς τον μέγιστο χρόνο για το άνοιγμα και το κλείσιμο (μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικοί).
2. Προγραμματίζεις λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο ανοίγματος και κλεισίματος
3. Ελέγχεις το μοτέρ με ρελέ και είσαι ΟΚ.

Αν θέλεις να σταματήσεις νωρίτερα το άνοιγμα, το κάνεις είτε με χειροκίνητο τρόπο (button STOP) είτε με τον χρόνο που τον ξέρεις έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## v4nelle

dalai, στο ιντερνετ πιστευω δυσκολα θα βρεις προτεινομενες θερμοκρασιες και υγρασιες για καλλιεργειες θερμοκηπιου.(ειχε πεσει το ματι μου μια φορα σε καποια forum αλλα ηταν για καλλιεργεια κηπων απο χομπιστες,οπου τα πραγματα ειναι καπως διαφορετικα και πιο γενικα)

Αν θελεις πες μου για ποιες καλλιεργειες ενδιαφερεσαι να κοιταξω στα βιβλια της σχολης μου, και αν θελεις σου λεω και ποια ειναι αυτα σε περιπτωση που σε ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο (κυκλοφορουν κανονικα στο εμποριο)

Απλα να ξερεις.Στο θεμα θερμοκρασιων και υγρασιας υπαρχουν γενικα καποιες επιθυμητες τιμες αλλα αυτες δεν αποτελουν τον κανονα. Παιζει ρολο το βλαστικο σταδιο, το σταδιο της καρποφοριας και αλλα πολλα που εξαρτωνται απτην καλλιεργεια

744,σαν τροπος σκεψης ειναι πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα στη πραξη δεν βολευει τοσο ο ελεγχος με βαση το χρονο.
Στην περιπτωση που ο ελεγχος γινεται μονο μεσω arduino, ολα θα δουλευουν ρολοι,
αλλα στην περιπτωση που τα ανοιξω πχ εγω μεχρι την μεση χειροκινητα, το arduino δεν θα μετραει τον χρονο αυτο και θα δημιουργηθει μπερδεμα.

Βεβαια εκει μια λυση θα ηταν και οι χειροκινητοι διακοπτες να συνδεθουν με το arduino(οποτε να προσμετρατε και ο χρονος που λειτουργουν χειροκινητα) ,αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει θελω ολα να μπορουν να δουλεψουν σε περιπτωση που το arduino τα κακαρωσει

----------


## 744

Ακόμα και αν το κάνεις χειροκίνητο, και σταματήσεις το παράθυρο λίγο πριν το τέρμα, ο τερματικός θα προστατέψει την εγκατάσταση.

Αν η εντολή δοθεί από το Arduino, απλά το παράθυρο θα κινηθεί για λίγο, ο τερματικός θα ο σταματήσει και το Arduino θα μετράει (σαν χαζό) τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο μέχρι και αυτό να κλείσει το ρελέ του ανενεργου ήδη κινητήρα. Που είναι το πρόβλημα?

Ακριβώς αυτή την τεχνική χρησιμοποιώ σε κάθε πίνακα που παράγω και ελέγχω κινητήρα ρολών ή άλλης αυτόματης (και κατά περίπτωση με χειροκίνηση) πόρτας. Αυτός είναι ο πιο απλό τρόπος.

Αν θέλεις μπορείς να το κάνεις αρκετά περίπλοκο, με κάποιον encoder όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο post νωρίτερα, και έτσι να ξέρεις σε κάθε περίπτωση που ακριβώς είναι το παράθυρο. Αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Σκέψου το λίγο, και θα γίνει πολύ απλά και αξιόπιστα.

Σε περίπτωση που το Arduino κάτι πάθει, μπορείς να δώσεις εντολή άμεσα στα ρελέ, ή έστω και στον κινητήρα, αρκεί να ξέρεις τί κάνεις με τις φάσεις. Αλλιώς μπορεί να σου προκύψει βραχυκύκλωμα.

Καλύτερα άμεσα να ελέγχεις τα ρελέ από χαμηλή τάση.

----------


## v4nelle

Μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα τι εννοουσα πριν(ή δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα).

Το παραθυρο ειναι κλειστο.
Λεω στο arduino να ανοιξει το παραθυρο 30%(το τερματικο ειναι στο 100%)
Ανοιγω τωρα το παραθυρο χειροκινητα αλλα 10%
Τωρα λοιπον το παραθυρο εχει ανοιγμα 40% αλλα το arduino νομιζει 30%

Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα μου με τον ελεγχο βαση του χρονου

----------


## 744

Αυτὀ θέτει τις ανάγκες σου σε άλλη βάση. Χρειάζεσαι απολύτο έλεγχο θέσης που απαιτεί την χρήση αισθητήρων (π.χ. Rotary encoder, ποτενσιομέτρου ή άλλης μετρητητικής διάταξης) που να συνδέονται μηχανικά με το παράθυρο.

Η απλή ιδέα του υπερηχητικού αισθητήρα μάλλον θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόσθετα προβλήματα, αφού δεν έχει ακρίβεια, επαναληψιμότητα και επηρεάζεται πολύ από τις θερμοκρασίες.

Αν καταλήξεις σε ποτενσιόμετρο θα συνιστούσα γραμμικό συρόμενο. Αφού η κίνηση από κάποιο παράθυρο μπορεί πιο εύκολα να μεταδοθεἰ με μια ντίζα στον δρομέα του συρόμενου ποτενσιομέτρου. Αν πάρεις κίνηση από άξονα θα μπορούσες τότε να βάλεις περιστροφικό ποτενσιόμετρο.

Από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας πάντως ο Rotary Encoder είναι σίγουρα καλύτερος και ειδικά αν είναι οπτικός, μάλλον είναι για πάντα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα τι εννοουσα πριν(ή δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα).
> 
> Το παραθυρο ειναι κλειστο.
> Λεω στο arduino να ανοιξει το παραθυρο 30%(το τερματικο ειναι στο 100%)
> Ανοιγω τωρα το παραθυρο χειροκινητα αλλα 10%
> Τωρα λοιπον το παραθυρο εχει ανοιγμα 40% αλλα το arduino νομιζει 30%
> 
> Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα μου με τον ελεγχο βαση του χρονου



(εγώ απλός παρακολουθώ ) ... αλλά γιατί τόση εμμονή στο να ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο στις % ?
Θέλω να πω , ότι αν ήταν μια σταλιά θερμοκήπιο (μόνο 1 παράθυρο) τότε ναι για το τις % 
Αλλά για τόσο μεγάλο θερμοκήπιο όπως είδα σε φωτογραφία (προφανώς πολλά παράθυρα 8 διάβασα κάπου?) . θα ήταν προτιμότερο π.χ. να ανοίγει 1 παράθυρο (όπως έχει ολόκληρο πλήρως με τα υπάρχοντα τερματικά του χωρίς ενδιάμεσο) .. το τις % και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα παιχτεί και πάλι με την ίδια ακρίβεια.

Έπειτα το άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω , είναι απαιτούμε και χειροκίνητη χρήση (γιατί?) εφόσον οι όποιοι αισθητήρες που έχουν ρυθμιστεί για τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες (που έτσι κι αλλιώς κάνουν ακατάπαυστα σωστά την δουλειά τους ) ... εννοείται ότι με τον χειροκίνητο τρόπο θα ξεφύγει από τις σωστά προρυθμισμένες ρυθμίσεις .. (προς τι δηλαδή το χειροκίνητο).

----------


## v4nelle

Κυριακίδης, στο θερμοκηπιο ολα τα παραθυρα της οροφης ανοιγουν ταυτοχρονα...Ετσι ειναι η υπαρχουσα κατασκευη

Το χειροκινητο εχει μεν αυτο το προβλημα που λες, αλλα βοηθαει στην περιπτωση που ο ανεμος εκτος θερμοκηπιου ειναι δυνατος(οπου τα παραθυρα χρειαζονται κλεισιμο)
Βεβαια το σωστοτερο θα ηταν να βαλω και αισθητηρες ανεμου εκτος,αλλα ας το αφησουμε για αργοτερα αυτο....

744, εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο optical rotary encoder?
Γιατι αυτον που βρηκα στο robotstore εχει ενα 80αρι

----------


## 744

Και είναι φθηνό θα έλεγα!

Υπάρχουν και τα ποτενσιόμετρα σύρματος (για πολύ μεγαλύτερη αντοχή από τα άνθρακα) αλλά πάλι το 100 δεν το γλιτώνεις.

Η άλλη λύση είναι να κάνεις καμιά πατέντα με τα παλιά τα ποντίκια που είχαν ένα δίσκο με δοντάκια ή εγκοπές και ένα ζεύγος LED-IR Δέκτη που μετρά τους παλμούς περιστροφής. Με δύο ζεύγη μπορείς να βρεις και την φορά περιστροφής, που μάλλον εδώ σεν σε ενδιαφέρει.

Αν η συχνότητα λειτουργίας των παραθύρων δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη, π.χ. 5 την μέρα, μήπως να έβαζες ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο (καλής ποιότητας) και με ένα ADC να μετράς την τάση που θα είναι συνάρτηση της γωνίας ή της γραμμικής μετακίνησης(για συρόμενο ποτενσιόμετρο) ??

----------


## klik

Με ένα μαγνήτη στον άξονα του μοτέρ και έναν αισθητήρα reed (ή hall) μπορείς να ελέγχεις τις περιστροφές του μοτέρ. Αν μάλιστα βάλεις 2 αισθητήρες, μπορείς να ξέρεις και την κατεύθυνση. 
Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί να μπεί και δισκάκι με δοντάκια στον άξονα του μοτέρ και έλεγχο με optointerrupter.

Θα χρειαστεί να έχεις φυσικά και τα τερματικά για να "μηδενίζεις" την τρέχουσα θέση που θα έχει αποθηκευμένος ο arduino.
Ακόμα και αν ο χρήστης πειράξει χειροκίνητα τα παράθυρα, θα το μετρήσει ο arduino και θα συνεχίσει να γνωρίζει την τρέχουσα κατάσταση.

----------


## v4nelle

το θεμα ειναι πως λογο απειριας δεν ειμαι για ιδιοκατασκευες αισθητηρων  :Smile: 

Βρηκα και αυτον https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10790 αλλα δεν ειναι οπτικος

Ο αξονας περιστροφης το max περιστροφων που μπορει να κανει ειναι καμια 50αρια αλλα οι περιστροφες γινονται αρκετα αργα

----------


## 744

To max σε αυτό που έδωσες είναι 5000rpm.

Εσύ τί χρειάζεσαι, περιστροφή κατά μια γωνία ή συνεχή εκεί που θα βάλεις τον αισθητήρα?

----------


## v4nelle

συνεχη περιστροφη

----------


## spiroscfu

Παίρνεις ένα παλιό ποντίκι και το ξεκοιλιάζεις,
μετά από αυτό χρησιμοποιείς το  scroll wheel


συνήθως στα περισσότερα έχει έναν τροχό με κενά διαστήματα (που θα τον κολλήσεις στην άκρη του άξονα από το μοτέρ),
και θα βάλεις στο ένα άκρο του το πομποδέκτη υπερύθρων.

Αν δεν θέλεις να κάνεις κατασκευή απλά δεν το σπάς και δίνεις τροφοδοσία κανονικά στο mouse και παίρνεις έξοδο από το φωτοτρανζίστορ.

----------


## 744

Αν έχεις συνεχή περιστροφή τότε μια χαρά είναι αυτός από την Sparkfun.

----------


## v4nelle

παιδια μια ακομα απορια,

ειναι σωστο αντι για αθονη lcd στο arduino, να χρησιμοποιησω ενα 7ιντσο android tablet,το οποιο θα τρεχει 
το προγραμμα που θα του εχω φτιαξει με app inventor?

Η συνδεση μεταξυ ταμπλετ και arduino θα γινεται μεσω bluetooth.

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δημιουργησει προβλημα και να μην ειναι τοσο σταθερο?

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα με βολευε παρα πολυ,καθως υπαρχουν πλεον 7ιντσα στα 50ευρω και επισης ο προγραμματισμος μεσω app inventor ειναι πανευκολος

----------


## Νίκος15

Θα υποθέσω ότι είσαι από Ιεράπετρα όπως και εγώ και θα σου πω τα εξής: Με το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα έχω ασχοληθεί και εγώ και όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω η καλύτερη δουλειά θα γίνει με ένα ποντεσιόμετρο. Όσο και αν φαίνεται hi tech ένα ραντάρ δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά μείνε στο ποντεσιόμετρο. Τώρα όσο αφορά το άνοιγμα ακόμα και αν το ανοίξεις χειροκίνητα άλλο 10 % και πάλι καλυμένος είσαι αφού το arduino θα μπορέσει να αναγνωρίσει πόσο το έχεις ανοίξει αφού έχεις ήδη το ποντεσιόμετρο. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις γράψει ακόμα τον κώδικα σου αλλά η δουλειά αυτή θα γίνει από εκεί. Τώρα όσο αφορά τον αέρα που είπαν σε προηγούμενη απάντηση σίγουρα θα χρειαστείς και ένα ανεμόμετρο αφού αν ανοίξεις τις οροφές σου με πάνω από 6 μποφόρ αέρα θα σου  τις ξηλώσει.

----------


## v4nelle

Οντως απο Ιεραπετρα ειμαι  :Smile: 

Οσο αφορα την θεση των παραθυρων,τελικα ακυρωσα το solar και πηρα 2 optointerrupters(που προτεινε ενα μελος στις προηγουμενες σελιδες).Βρηκα και ενα οδηγο στο νετ και ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.
Σε 2-3 μερες περιμενω να μου ερθουν ολα(περιμενω ηδη 20 μερες)
Η βλακεια ειναι οτι ξενερωσα σημερα γιατι διαβασα πριν στο forum του arduino οτι εχουν υπαρξει περιπτωσεις που το official arduino gsm shield πηρε φωτια λογο κακου υλικου  :frown:

----------


## Νίκος15

Αυτά μην τα ακούς σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν και τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (σπάνιες αλλά υπάρχουν) (ίσως να ήταν και κινέζικο που αγοράζουν οι περισσότεροι επειδή είναι πολύ φθηνότερα). Πάντως στην θέση σου καλό θα ήταν να προβλέψεις και κάτι τέτοιο έτσι ώστε να μην παρουσιαστεί κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα ή ακόμα και αν παρουσιαστεί να έχεις μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## v4nelle

Γεια χαρα μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!
Λογο δουλειας και γενικα οχι αρκετου ελευθερου χρονου,η κατασκευη μου προχωρουσε πραγματικα αργα.
Τον πιο πολυ χρονο μου εφαγε η δημιουργια του menu στην character lcd(με subfolders κτλ) οπως και ο προγραμματισμος του tc35 για την αναγνωση των sms.

Αυτο που μενει πλεον ειναι καποιες μικροδιορθωσεις και προσθηκες στον κωδικα και τοποθετηση σε ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα.
Και καπου εδω θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας...

Τι τροφοδοτικο να προτιμησω?Επειδη ουσιαστικα τωρα εχω 3 power supplies(9V 1A arduino,5V 1A relay module,12V 1A gsm tc35) του 5ευρου,και δες τους εχω την εμπιστοσυνη να τρεχουν 24/7 θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται καποια λυση....
Καποιος μετασχηματιστης ραγας ή "γυμνος" με 3πλη εξοδο υπαρχει?
Αν καταληξω σε 2πλη εξοδο(που εχω δει πως υπαρχουν) και εχω μια εξοδο 9v και μια 12v,θα μπορεσω να μοιρασω την 9v στα 2 και η μια να παει στο arduino και η αλλη με χρηση του L7805 να παει στο relay module?
Η μηπως καλυτερα να αποφυγω την χρηση linear voltage regulator και να παω προς switching?Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας

----------

